# Bon Voyage mlappin et al



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Marty, I wish you and the little woman a safe and pleasurable journey across the great pond into "Merry Old England". Get us some interesting Ag pics to share.

Very Best Regards and Merry Christmas, 
Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'll try, could very well be the wrong time of year for that. I did find it interesting that since Felixstowe is a port town, some of the crops are actually covered in net to keep the birds off. Not sure what was under them, but it'd have to be a vegetable or berry crop of some kind would be my guess.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Have a good trip Marty.Don't spend to much time in the Pubs taste testing.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Have a good trip Marty.Don't spend to much time in the Pubs taste testing.


Um okay, so what am i supposed to do with the two weeks that would free up?

Besides already know first thing I'm having, a nice King's IPA.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

mlappin said:


> I'll try, could very well be the wrong time of year for that. I did find it interesting that since Felixstowe is a port town, some of the crops are actually covered in net to keep the birds off. Not sure what was under them, but it'd have to be a vegetable or berry crop of some kind would be my guess.


Those are usually berries. Enjoy yourself! Christmas time in the UK is a lot of fun. Be sure you get some Christmas crackers and a Christmas pudding.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> Those are usually berries. Enjoy yourself! Christmas time in the UK is a lot of fun. Be sure you get some Christmas crackers and a Christmas pudding.


Have done both already here with her Mom. Not real fond of the pudding, though Sandra always says it didn't turn out right. I am looking forward to a nice Sunday roast and a steak and ale pie.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> Those are usually berries.


 Could be Gooseberries....mmm....I love gooseberry preserves....quite tart.

Regards, Mike


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Marty: Have a good trip, enjoy yourself







& have fun. Be careful.

Have a pint for me.









scrapiron


----------



## MikeRF (Dec 21, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Um okay, so what am i supposed to do with the two weeks that would free up?
> 
> Besides already know first thing I'm having, a nice King's IPA.


How was the IPA, Marty?
When I was at Ag College in Bedfordshire in the 80s our local was a King's pub. Dread to think how many gallons of the stuff got consumed in the three years we were there.
My preference was Courage's Directors Ale. You should try it if you get the chance. Have lots of fun and say hi to the old country for me!!
Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I liked the Kings IPA, once you get it in your head it's supposed to be drank warm it's alright. Of course if they had it here and it was the dead of summer and 90 something out, I don't think I could handle drinking warm beer.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

MikeRF said:


> When I was at Ag College in Bedfordshire in the 80s our local was a King's pub. Dread to think how many gallons of the stuff got consumed in the three years we were there.


My daughter did a dual there, Ag College in Berkshire and University in Buckinghamshire. Much better and more practical education than what she would have received here. Unfortunately, between the "pubs" both schools had on campus and her local in Ascot, I'm afraid I paid more for beer than tuition.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Enjoy your vacation. Hope you don't run them pubs out of stock! I have heard how they get with nothing to drink! LOL


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Enjoy Merry Ole' England...drink a pint of Guinness for me or have a Plowboy's lunch with some cider...always a nice light snack at a pub. Take care


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Staying at the renaissance tonight with parksleepnfly. Ate at the motel restaurant. Both the wild mushroom brushetti and the wild mushroom and spinach ravioli was devine. However last time I dropped 85 bucks on a meal there was four of us.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Did talk to an older gent in a pub the other night and found out what they have out now is sugar beets which I didn't even know would over winter. But their flowers are still in bloom here, trees are bare but the flowers are still out.

Been having more lazy days than not but it is a vacation after all. Walk down to the sea front in the mornings which is about 2.5 miles each way. Have my self a nice pasty and a few sausage rolls while down there then walk it off on the way back. The Cornish pasty's are good but the corned beef ones are great.


----------

